# How to install blades on Delta 24" scroll saw



## alg (Dec 9, 2017)

I recently inherited my father's 24" Delta scroll saw. Can't find the actual model number but it is older. Having trouble inserting blades. Believe it uses 5" pinless and have lots of them with the saw. Following the directions, saw runs fine after I insert the blade but as soon as I start to cut the blade bends outward and becomes dislodged. I assume I do not have the tension correct but am unsure how to properly adjust. If anyone has advice for this relative newbie would be appreciated.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

alg, if the blade is bending when cutting, youre using too much pressure.gotta let the blades do the cutting without forcing the wood into the blade- just feed the wood in. 
brand new scrollsaw blades will stretch a bit,too.
something to do to help the blades grab in the clamps is run the ends of the blades across some 80 or so grit sandpaper- scuff up the ends to help the clamps bite the blade.
blade tension


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You can date it using the serial number, then find the actual model number in the catalog… however, there was really only one 24" scroll saw Delta sold with only minor variations over the years - so any of the manuals found over at the VintageMachinery site should be applicable (such as this one).

Cheers,
Brad


----------

